# First ABTs



## dhunter (May 31, 2009)

*I made about 20 new "best friends" last night at the lodge.*





*

I need to pick up some big toothpicks. I had to fish a few pieces of bacon out of the smoker's water pan and people pick them up by the bacon and leave the jalapeno behind on the serving tray.*

http://<a href=

http://<a href=

http://<a href=

http://<a href=

http://<a href=


----------



## werdwolf (May 31, 2009)

Nice first run!  I haven't seen the spinach and artichoke cream cheese before.

I'll have to send my wife on a mission next time she trucks  on up to Kroger.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 31, 2009)

Nice job on the ABT's....Never seen that flavor of cream cheese either.


----------



## dhunter (May 31, 2009)

It's good stuff! Next run I think I'll try the sun dried tomato cream cheese and add some fresh basil. I think the wife said she saw some smoked salmon cream cheese too.


----------



## richoso1 (May 31, 2009)

Congrats on your first try at those tasy treats. Bring 'em On!


----------



## dhunter (May 31, 2009)

Search for a store near you.


http://productlocator.kraftfoods.com...uctlocator.htm

Select Product Type: *Cheese*

Select Product Category: *Philly*

....then go from there!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 1, 2009)

Great job on the abt's their really good too


----------



## ellymae (Jun 2, 2009)

Amazing how many friends you make after taking ABTs anywhere - those look great, nice job.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 2, 2009)

Dems a fav here as well.  Nice job.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 2, 2009)

Great looking abts, nice job!


----------



## rivet (Jun 9, 2009)

Way to go!! Nice first go!


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 9, 2009)

Great looking ABT's Dhunter


----------

